# اتحبنى يارب؟؟



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

*اتحبنى يارب 


تساءلت ... أتحبني يا ربي ؟
أترضى بي ... بكل هذه الذنوب

أمازالت تحبني بهذه الخطايا ... و رغم ما أفعله بل و أستمر فيه و أصرعليه
أتريدني حبيبي ... ؟
إني أسألك إلهي .. أريد أن أعرف إجابتك
إني إنسان ناكر للجميل .. ينسى كل ما فعلته من أجلي .. مهما فعلت
أنسى تجسدك من أجلي .. أنسى عذابك من أجلي .. أنسى موتك من
أجلي .. و أخيرا قمت حبيبي
لكي تأخدني معك
من الظلمة إلى النور . من لا حياة إلى الحياة . من العذاب إلى الفردوس
بالرغم من كل ما فعلته من أجلي .. من فداءك لي بالأمس و اليوم و غدا
أسألك أتحبني ؟
ناسيا أو متناسيا وقوفك بجانبي كل أيام حياتي ؛و انتظارك لي أن أعود إلى أحضانك
صابرا .. غافرا .. خطاياي الكثيرة المتعمدة
و رغم ذلك ... أســــألك
أتحبــــنــــي ؟
سامحني ... فقد تجرأت مرارا و شككت في محبتك لي
شككت في محبتك التي لا حدود لها
شككت بسبب أفعالي التي أجني ثمارها .. و ألقي بحملها
عليك ... و تساعدني على تخطيها بسلام
و لكني مستحق لهذه الثمار .. و لكنك من فرط محبتك لي و رحمتك
تأخذني في أحضانك و تجيب على سؤالي
و تقـــــــــول
أحبــــــــــــك يــــــا ابنــــــــــــــــــي*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2010)

احبك ياربي 

موضوع جميل اوي يا هابي

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## سور (7 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى هابى لهذه الكلمات المعبره والرائعه
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
شكراااااااا جزيلا هابي

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2010)

*صلاة رائعة وجميلة
الرب يبارك حياة حضرتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

رووووووووعه يا هابى 
شكرا كتير ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jojo_angelic (10 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااا هابــي موضوع رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أبريل 2010)

امين

صلاة طيبة 

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
شكرا لك​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احبك ياربي
> 
> موضوع جميل اوي يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> ميرررسى هابى لهذه الكلمات المعبره والرائعه
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> شكراااااااا جزيلا هابي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك
> ...


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صلاة رائعة وجميلة
> الرب يبارك حياة حضرتك​*


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> رووووووووعه يا هابى
> شكرا كتير ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> شكراااااااااااا هابــي موضوع رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة طيبة
> 
> ...


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سامحني ... فقد تجرأت مرارا و شككت في محبتك لي
> شككت في محبتك التي لا حدود لها
> شككت بسبب أفعالي التي أجني ثمارها .. و ألقي بحملها
> عليك ... و تساعدني على تخطيها بسلام
> ...


*الله يا Happy Angel...*
*انت تتكلمين عني وكأنك تعرفينني من زمن بعيد...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الله يا Happy Angel...*
> *انت تتكلمين عني وكأنك تعرفينني من زمن بعيد...*
> *الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2012)

_*شكرا للصلاه الرائعه
آمين يا يسوع
سلام ونعمه*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2012)

صلاه راائعه-- و سوئال دائما نسئله رغم معرفتنا لإجابته-- لكن من كثره خطايانا نتشكك--
 اشكرك


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> _*شكرا للصلاه الرائعه
> آمين يا يسوع
> سلام ونعمه*_​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صلاه راائعه-- و سوئال دائما نسئله رغم معرفتنا لإجابته-- لكن من كثره خطايانا نتشكك--
> اشكرك


----------

